# Black Label



## mama-c (Aug 29, 2004)

I was introduced to AS by using BlackLabel products and have done so for the last 5-6 years. Knowing that his gear is top of the line and of the highest quality, its been hard to match this. 

We have tried a few others that are good but BLACKLABEL - is the best quality gear available if your lucky enough to have it. And I can say we have never been without it.


----------



## MYRICK (Aug 29, 2004)

Ive Heard Nothing But Good Things About Bl Never Had The Pleasue Of Using It Tho


----------



## jsjs24 (Aug 29, 2004)

I should try it sometime, I too have heard nothing but great things about it.


----------



## rebhchad (Aug 31, 2004)

ive never heard of it.  but i dont know much about UG products.


----------



## jsjs24 (Aug 31, 2004)

rebhchad said:
			
		

> ive never heard of it.  but i dont know much about UG products.



They are not talked about much (probably why they are good company), b ut they are known to be top notch.


----------



## cbr929 (Sep 17, 2004)

BL I have used there stuff 2 times great guys great products a little pricey but they are great guys


----------



## Hyatt (Oct 6, 2004)

THIS IS MY FIRST WARNING MYRICK SAID NEXT TIME I ASK FOR A SOURCE I'LL BE BANNED. HOPE I LEARNED MY LESSON


----------



## cbr929 (Oct 8, 2004)

Lmao


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 9, 2004)

Cuz Myrick don't play that.


----------



## MYRICK (Oct 13, 2004)

Notice He Hasnt Posted Anymore


----------



## SVFD129 (Oct 19, 2004)

Has Anyone Ever Heard Of Tonix Vet Labs.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes last I heard tonix had a very good underground product.


----------



## cannnonc (Oct 24, 2004)

You know guys maybe I will learn a lesson from what the ex mod MYRICK told that other guy and not ask for a source. Because if I dont shit I might just get banned.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 24, 2004)

I understand your frustration, but that question can't be answered here because of rule #1 in our basic board rules. The purpose of this rule is twofold, it protects you as a member from being solicited by scammers and it protects a very good source from being revealed to law enforcement.


1. Absolutely no source posting. This includes asking for sources in the open forums or posting about them in the open forums.


----------



## cbr929 (Oct 28, 2004)

Just start banning people if they are to lazy to read the rules we don't need them here


----------



## mama-c (Oct 28, 2004)

my actions were not intentional and i did apologize to the admin who found it. It was a mistake and I own up to it and apologize. I dont think i should be banned for it though but i will leave that up to the owners.

Again Im very sorry for my mistake


----------



## BIGSARGE (Oct 28, 2004)

We werent referring to you mama-c some dumbasses came on after your post asking how to hook up thats who we were talking about banning.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 29, 2004)

Agreed. You don't have anything to apologize for.


----------



## mtlman112 (Dec 17, 2004)

Black Label now known as ( AOP) Alpha Omega , is top notch stuff !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kastro (Jan 15, 2005)

Tonix-vet was a good bro.But he is BUSTED!Got this from vip.Sorry if this is old news.


----------



## freakzilla (Jan 21, 2005)

I have never heard of BL, does it come from here in the U.S. or somewhere else.

later

sgammons


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 21, 2005)

hey freakzilla, hit me up over at our other home and i will tell ya all about BL. used their stuff for over a year in the past.


----------



## Streetbrawler (Feb 7, 2005)

kastro said:
			
		

> Tonix-vet was a good bro.But he is BUSTED!Got this from vip.Sorry if this is old news.




I think you are speaking about something you know nothing about tonix was never busted but did run into problems and his product line is not being produced at this time!!!!!!

O N E


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 7, 2005)

kastro said:
			
		

> Tonix-vet was a good bro.But he is BUSTED!Got this from vip.Sorry if this is old news.


i dont see anywhere on VIP where they confirmed that tonix was busted. all they did was refer people to outlaw.


----------

